# 2005 Murano - Mysterious Beeping Under Hood ???



## jethrox (Feb 8, 2013)

My '05 Murano has an electronic beep coming from under the hood. Begins as soon as I start the car and continues a short time after I shut it off. Not certain of the source. NO interior warning lights are on and the beeping is barely audible in the cabin. Series of short beeps followed by brief silence, then same series of beeps.

Does anyone have any experience with this?? Thanks!


----------

